# Help a romantic



## Jonnydoglover (Jul 24, 2012)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi, 

My girlffriend is crazy about dogs. I want to propose to her in August. I would love to organise for her to walk/meet her favourite dogs (sausauge/pug dogs). 

If you have one of these dogs and live near to leeds or Sheffield please contact me.

You would be making a dog loving girl extremely happy and helping me give her the perfect proposal day.


----------



## abigilbrook (Jul 31, 2012)

What's something romantic he can teach me (short!)?


----------

